
Years of Ethics Charges, but Star Cancer Researcher Gets a Pass - vivekchandsrc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/08/science/cancer-carlo-croce.html
======
dekhn
I left academia some time ago because I could not establish a publication
record strong enough to justify being given grants.

And so, to learn that there are lots of successful researchers who basically
intentionally lied and cheated, without getting caught, using trivially
detectable techniques, and the difficulty of getting journals to even admit
they failed to detect these lies, just burns me up!

